# For Fun - Guess The Colour



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

So, I have a flaxen chestnut mare:










Bred to this bay Sabino stallion:


Here are some of his babies:
Chase N It Farm - Chase N It Farm

His sire:










Gold's sire:










Chestnut? Bay? Sabino? 
She is due in May.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Chestnut, bay, or black (depending on the agouti status of both horses). Sabino would probably be 50-50, but it's sabino, so Lord knows how loud it may or may not be.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Well Rhocky is Ee Aa and has produced quite a few sabino foals, your mare is ee and unknown agouti status, so you have a 50% chance of a chestnut foal, and depending on your mare's agouti, she would either have a bay or maybe a black. I would venture a guess on a bay sabino foal just like Rhocky just because he looks so awesome.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Her last foal was a bay.
I'm really hoping for a bay sabino. Filly. 
Fingers crossed! LOL


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> Her last foal was a bay.
> I'm really hoping for a bay sabino. Filly.
> Fingers crossed! LOL


Bred to Khartoon Khlassic himself, you would get a bay 100% of the time since he is EE AA and have a really good chance of a nicely expressed sabino


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

WS Arabian 
your mare and stallion are stunning


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks CW!
I only wish Rhocky were mine! I bought Gold from his breeder, who is located in South Dakota.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

No idea, but holy crap i want to see that foal xD


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Me too, Sommsama! Only another six weeks left... Argh. LOL


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Both are gorgeous! Would love to see a bay sabino!!!


----------

